# Puppy sleeping in your bed



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

My V is doing really well in the toilet department  I'm crate training him at the moment and he's asking, or pawing, the door when he needs the toilet. 

Eventually, I'd like him to sleep in my bed, but unsure when to move him in, so to speak. What age, in others people opinions would be safe for him to sleep in my bed? ;D


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello 

I have my 12 weeks puppy come into my bed at the weekend for a treat for just one night!! he is fine and never has gone to the toliet in his crate or in my bedroom, if anything when he is in my bed i take him out half way through the night to make sure. 

How is he getting on in his crate?

Regards 

Adelle


----------



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

He's fine in his crate, goes to bed at 9.00 and sleeps through until 5.00-5.30. Would like him to sleep a bit longer but I assume that the hours he's sleeping is quite good for an 11 weeks pup?


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah my pup goes to bed when we do about 9.30/10 and I get him up at 5.30.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The last puppy I raised was 12-weeks-old when I brought her home with me. I had to pick her up to put her on the bed with me, she was still so small. So she started sleeping on the "people" bed immediately, and never had an accident.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I was very ill when Ozkar first came home. So much so, that I was not physically able to push him off the bed if he got on. So essentially, he has slept on and in my bed since he was 8 weeks old. He has NEVER peed in bed not even in the first few nights. He would wake me to take him outside if he needed to go and couldn't hold it all night. I think when he was about 12 weeks old, he stopped needing a nightime pee once we had gone to bed!


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Roxie has been sleeping in bed with us since she was about 11 weeks old. She has never had an accident in the crate or the bed. You're right, the hours of sleep get longer as your pup grows. At first she was going to bed with us around 10 and licking our faces to tell us she needed to go out around 2 or 3 in the morning, but now she can make it through the night. Some days she even will last 10 hours before we finally suggest to her to go outside, but then again there are still days around 5 am that she needs to go out. She has been very good at always letting us know. We have been using a bell on a string on the door for her to ring when we are not in the room.

I know a lot of people perfer their dogs to not sleep with them, but I love having Roxie be such a cuddle bug!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When both Ozkar my V and Zsa Zsa my GSP are here, it's heaven on a stick. A velvet soft Vizsla against my right side and my sweet gentle little girl GSP on my left side. I don't care what anyone thinks they are my pack and I am a benevolent pack leader who rules not by fear, but by controlling all the neccesities of life, food, water, exercise, security, mental stimulation and allowing them to sleep in the comfort of the pack leaders bed. 

I always know when it's a cold night, my Vizsla will Doona Dive (Quilt or Duvee to you lot), whereas, if it's cold Zsa Zsa will have her nose in under the covers laying up next ot me warming herself off my body.

The only problem is the sheets are changed more regularly and an occasional nocturnal emission


----------

